# SHIN PROTECTORS!!



## Captain Hornet (Mar 21, 2009)

Gentlemen, Today while splitting some cherry with my 8lb maul, I had a split fly off and bark my shin really bad.  I have been splitting and burning for over 30 years and have had this happen several times.  I have noticed that when using a wedge and sledge, if you stand 45 degrees to the wedge face, it won't bite you.  Sometimes on a super tough piece it'll through the wedge away.  This well not hit you if you stand right but it would be lots better if I had some shin guards.  The kind that baseball catchers or socker players use would work fine.  They would be best if they covered the shin from the knee to the top of the foot.  The chain saw chaps are not what I had in mind.  Anyway, are there some guards for wood splitters or do I need to go to our local sports store?  What would work best?  I enjoy splitting and it keeps this 66 year old body in some what reasonable shape, but I do need to stop the shin wounds.  Idea's please.   Captain Hornet.


----------



## jklingel (Mar 21, 2009)

Good point. Bball catcher's guards may be what you want. I better look for some myself.


----------



## Bigg_Redd (Mar 21, 2009)

Captain Hornet said:
			
		

> Gentlemen, Today while splitting some cherry with my 8lb maul, I had a split fly off and bark my shin really bad.  I have been splitting and burning for over 30 years and have had this happen several times.  I have noticed that when using a wedge and sledge, if you stand 45 degrees to the wedge face, it won't bite you.  Sometimes on a super tough piece it'll through the wedge away.  This well not hit you if you stand right but it would be lots better if I had some shin guards.  The kind that baseball catchers or socker players use would work fine.  They would be best if they covered the shin from the knee to the top of the foot.  The chain saw chaps are not what I had in mind.  Anyway, are there some guards for wood splitters or do I need to go to our local sports store?  What would work best?  I enjoy splitting and it keeps this 66 year old body in some what reasonable shape, but I do need to stop the shin wounds.  Idea's please.   Captain Hornet.



You could wuss out like the rest of these wussies and get a hydraulic splitter.


----------



## LLigetfa (Mar 21, 2009)

Bigg_Redd said:
			
		

> You could wuss out like the rest of these wussies and get a hydraulic splitter.


From what I read on this forum some wussies with their hydraulic splitters are still getting hurt when the wood pops.  I've never had it happen to me either way.

You might want to protect the parts above the knee too or try the tire trick.


----------



## Mass. Wine Guy (Mar 21, 2009)

I may start using catcher's guards while using my Fiskar's super splitting axe. This afternoon I cut a nice gash around my left shin.


----------



## crazy_dan (Mar 21, 2009)

Bigg_Redd said:
			
		

> Captain Hornet said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



better be careful some of these folks live and breath PPE.


----------



## jklingel (Mar 22, 2009)

Mass. wine: I'm feeling your pain. Ever since I used my calf to stop my saw chain, stories like that hurt. Hope you heal quickly. j


----------



## Mass. Wine Guy (Mar 22, 2009)

At least it was "only" a splitting axe.


----------



## Apprentice_GM (Mar 22, 2009)

They are probably hard to get for you in the US, and other sports may have something similar, but a cricket batsman's or wicket keeper's pads would be ideal. You could obviously go second hand and get them really cheap. They are certainly perfect for your requirement.

A batsman's pads look like:









Whilst a keeper's pads are a little shorter but still cover the knee:





Good for the ladies too if they split:


----------



## bambam (Mar 23, 2009)

Would you believe that she is wearing the exact same thing that I wear when I am splitting?


----------



## Apprentice_GM (Mar 23, 2009)

bambam said:
			
		

> Would you believe that she is wearing the exact same thing that I wear when I am splitting?



Oh good - you can tell the original poster where to buy the pads from then . . .


----------



## bambam (Mar 23, 2009)

Apprentice_GM said:
			
		

> bambam said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wallyworld.


----------



## iblonger (Mar 24, 2009)

http://www.purehockey.com/ecom/product/110/1102/Mylec-Senior-Street-Hockey-Shin-Guards-(130A).html


----------



## struggle (Mar 24, 2009)

bambam said:
			
		

> Would you believe that she is wearing the exact same thing that I wear when I am splitting?



You wear a bikini when splitting wood :vampire:


----------



## bambam (Mar 24, 2009)

struggle said:
			
		

> bambam said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It is like a new pair of underwear,at first it is constricting but after awhile it becomes a part of you.


----------



## LLigetfa (Mar 24, 2009)

struggle said:
			
		

> bambam said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm more of a boxers man, wouldn't tolerate the seams cutting in.


----------

